# summer weekend getaways



## yeggous (Mar 28, 2016)

It's become impossible to ignore that spring is upon us. I've started to shift my planning towards summer. I'm looking for ideas for summer weekend getaways. Let's hear your suggestions for destinations, and especially places to stay. Obviously I'm looking for the best of both worlds: location and affordability.

Here is my current line of thinking...

The Cape: only if someone knows of a surprisingly affordable beachfront / downtown location. Other than that I don't see the point. I can just day trip the beach from home. I'm planning one beach-front weekend in June, and a few camping trips mid-summer.

Saco River: I'll have 2-3 of these weekends. Probably one weekend in the North Conway section, and one in Fryeburg. Park the car on Friday night and drive home Sunday.

Fryeburg Fair: of course this will happen. best fair in New England, by far.

Vermont: I don't know of any compelling reasons to go anywhere in Vermont. I can't think of a single thing that Vermont offers that I can find better elsewhere in New England.

Booze cruise: I'm thinking about a Saturday night booze cruise from Portsmouth followed by bar hopping downtown. They are a lot of fun.

Mid-Coast Maine: Anybody have any suggestions on where to stay? What is there to do? My wife wants to visit the botanical gardens in Boothbay, but I'm not keen on the idea. Sure, it's a super cute region to grab lunch but is it worth the trip?

Acadia: I'm thinking about along weekend in Bar Harbor. You need a long weekend to justify this drive.

Baxter State Park / Millinocket: Maybe a Labor Day camping trip? Anybody have any suggestions?

Newport: I'll probably just day trip some Saturday to get lunch for a change of scenery. Is there any reason to stay the night?

Dark Horse: I'm going to Arkansas for an extended Memorial Day weekend. Seriously. Flying into Little Rock on Thursday and back on Monday. I have a friend in the area and need to check this state off my list. I doubt I'll ever again get the excuse to visit.

Let's hear your ideas. Where is a good place to visit?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2016)

If heading to Boothbay region, I think Popham Beach is the most scenic beach in all of New England.  It's a bit south of there.  We're planning a stay at the brand new Residence Inn in Bath. If you're a Marriott Rewards guy, it's only a category 5, so the point requirements are low.  

White Water Rafting would be a great thing to do if driving up towards Millinocket. 

I'll take Stowe or Manchester over anything in NH or ME for summertime hang out in the mountains places.  Better dining in both those towns and typically lots of great events.  Stowe's antique car show is pretty great if you like old cars.  VT typically is just much more quiet than the Whites are during summer.  It's essentially the complete opposite of winter regarding crowds. 

Burlington has a great Jazz Festival, Brew Festival and numerous other waterfront concerts.  We like to camp on North Beach.  It's about a mile walk along the lake front to the Burlington Waterfront where all the festivals occur.   Enjoy the music, hit the bars in town afterwards and cab it back to the camp ground.  They also have a fairly nice Hilton right there as well, but it's spendy.

Burlington also has daily booze cruises as well, which I think are much better than Portsmouth's.  You can't beat the sunsets over the Adirondacks.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If heading to Boothbay region, I think Popham Beach is the most scenic beach in all of New England.  It's a bit south of there.  We're planning a stay at the brand new Residence Inn in Bath. If you're a Marriott Rewards guy, it's only a category 5, so the point requirements are low.
> 
> White Water Rafting would be a great thing to do if driving up towards Millinocket.
> 
> ...



White water rafting in Millinocket is a good suggestion. I could probably put together a group for that and get lots of participation.

Yes, the White Mountains get very crowded in the summer. I've never really let that be a deterrent. I know how to avoid the summer traffic, and having a free place to stay in North Conway makes a big difference.

Spending a weekend in Burlington is an interesting idea. I've never really spent a summer weekend there. I'll look into it. Getting nice hotels at a decent price is always a challenge. This is why Uber is the greatest thing ever. I really expands the acceptable zone.


----------



## Tin (Mar 28, 2016)

As a Rhode Islander, don't waste your time with Newport. Absolute, pricey, tourist trap with not much to do. Not even for a day.

AirBnB for Cape rentals are a good bet. Had an amazing one last year very cheap. 

Bar Harbor/MDI if you are going to Acadia. Aside from that I would not bother. My GF went to college at COA and she would actually drive home on weekends because there is literally nothing to do outside Acadia. The town is just a really, really small Lake George imo. If you're into hiking and exploring, I'd give Acadia 3-4 days. Hell of a place.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 28, 2016)

_Vermont: I don't know of any compelling reasons to go anywhere in  Vermont. I can't think of a single thing that Vermont offers that I can  find better elsewhere in New England.

_I'd love to give a few truly compelling reasons to experience a few things that are unique to that state but you'd have to be a cyclist. For both, a roadie and an MTB rider there are some truly wonderful places to ride. This probably is more true for road cycling (at least for me), but the experience of pulling a spirited 50 + miler on some of most picturesque roads in NE (Rt 100 ) is simply unforgettable.
For instance, start in Rochester (VT, of course), ride north Hancock, take rt 125, climb over Middlebury pass, on the other side of the Greens, pickup Rt 7 for a while (going south), ride by Lake Dunmore, find rt 73 west, climb back over the Brandon pass and scream down to Rt 100, back to Rochester. OK, so that's about 80 miles or so, but if you're up to it, it's just great. And that's just one awesome ride. There are many more. For MTB trails, NE Kingdom is just the best.

If you're a hiker, Camel's Hump is a great trip that's worth staying overnight for so you can have enough time to hike it and then perhaps go to Burlington for dinner and some unique VT craft beers.

If you're not so much into big exertions, hit Stowe when they have their craft beer festival. Man, I could just go on and on...
VT is the place to be in summer. You can find so many unique things to enjoy and it's not really crowded.

Cape Cod: yeah, expensive and summer crowds, but the National Seashore is an amazing place, but not just for day at the beach. Finding affordable lodging is a challenge but once you find it (it's possible), the outer beaches are just magical as the day comes to an end. If you get a permit for a fire on the beach, cooking an evening's meal on the beach and watching the night's sky while listening to the surf is just one of the better experiences you have.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 28, 2016)

Well I have nothing to add but thanks for posting this and too all who did add !

Now I have some good ideas for he summer !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2016)

Suggestion on Cape Cod.  Go the weekend after Labor day if the weather looks nice.  The hotel rates plummet, the traffic mellows considerably and the water is still warm enough to enjoy.  September is the best month of the year to visit the Cape IMO.   Even late August the crowds these days aren't what they once were as kids are going back to school earlier.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Suggestion on Cape Cod.  Go the weekend after Labor day if the weather looks nice.  The hotel rates plummet, the traffic mellows considerably and the water is still warm enough to enjoy.  September is the best month of the year to visit the Cape IMO.   Even late August the crowds these days aren't what they once were as kids are going back to school earlier.



I too have discovered this. Labor Day weekend is surprisingly quiet.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2016)

Trips I have done in the past that have been fun:

White Water Rafting, Forks ME. There are a # of outfits that do the lodging, camping, river trips. Most are good but I have my favorites. 
I've done the Dead River ~5 times and Keenebec 2x, always staying with one of the local river companies including 2x last summer for bachelor parties.
PM me for more detailed info you interested.

Burlington VT: Brew fest was easily the best I've ever been to. Set lakeside with lots of brewers, really nice setting.

Block Island: tougher to get to than the others but really nice and perhaps more affordable than ACK or Marthas Vineyard.

Rangeley ME: My personal favorite summer outdoors trip. Lots of cabins to rent on the lake, quiet and laid back. Connect with nature in the high peaks and majestic lakes of NW Maine.
Nice town too for dining/shopping

Lots of great choices in New England for summer time fun.


----------



## Terry (Mar 29, 2016)

9





yeggous said:


> It's become impossible to ignore that spring is upon us. I've started to shift my planning towards summer. I'm looking for ideas for summer weekend getaways. Let's hear your suggestions for destinations, and especially places to stay. Obviously I'm looking for the best of both worlds: location and affordability.
> 
> Here is my current line of thinking...
> 
> ...


I live 1 mile from the Saco river in Fryeburg. Many evenings and weekends I ride my 4 wheeler down to the river and watch the carnage. You never know what will be going on. First beach on the left after Swans Falls. Always have beer in the cooler.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 30, 2016)

Bumpsis said:


> VT is the place to be in summer. You can find so many unique things to enjoy and it's not really crowded.



+ 1 on VT n the summer


----------



## yeggous (Mar 30, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> + 1 on VT n the summer



Why Vermont over other parts of New England? What does it offer that I can't get elsewhere?

If you're after hiking, rock climbing, kayaking, rafting, etc there are much better options in New Hampshire and Maine.

Yes, it is not as crowded. That is one nice feature, but I think that is because it has less to offer. The most visited tourist attraction in the state is the Ben and Jerry's factory. That speaks volumes.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 30, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Why Vermont over other parts of New England? What does it offer that I can't get elsewhere?
> 
> If you're after hiking, rock climbing, kayaking, rafting, etc there are much better options in New Hampshire and Maine.
> 
> Yes, it is not as crowded. That is one nice feature, but I think that is because it has less to offer. The most visited tourist attraction in the state is the Ben and Jerry's factory. That speaks volumes.



There are some interesting surprises on the list. Since its behind a paywall, here's the summary:
https://www.bostonglobe.com/busines...new-england/jQwXh3yhFeoHx6hw3IUKeM/story.html

Massachusetts:
1) Freedom Trail, Boston
2) Fenway Park, Boston
3) Museum of Fine Arts, Boston

New Hampshire:
1) Kancamagus Highway
2) Conway Scenic Railroad, North Conway
3) Mt Washington Cog Railway, Bretton Woods

Vermont:
1) Ben & Jerry's Factory, Waterbury
2) Shelburne Museum, Shelburne
3) Recreation Path, Stowe

Maine:
1) Marginal Way, Ogunquit Beach
2) Cadillac Mountain, Acadia National Park
3) Coastal Maine Botanical Gardens, Boothbay

Connecticut:
1) Mystic Seaport, Mystic
2) Mystic Aquarium, Mystic
3) Mohegan Sun, Uncasville

Rhode Island:
1) Cliff Walk, Newport
2) Newport Mansions, Newport
3) RiverFire, Providence

I am surprised the Conway Scenic Railroad made the list but Hampton Beach did not. And the cog railway being more popular than the auto road. In retrospect, that is about all the surprised me from that list.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Why Vermont over other parts of New England? What does it offer that I can't get elsewhere?
> 
> If you're after hiking, rock climbing, kayaking, rafting, etc there are much better options in New Hampshire and Maine.
> 
> Yes, it is not as crowded. That is one nice feature, but I think that is because it has less to offer. The most visited tourist attraction in the state is the Ben and Jerry's factory. That speaks volumes.



VT towns = much quainter than NH with better dining and a far better beer seen.   

Better hiking in NH for sure.  Lots of great boating, easier access to Boston in NH too, hence more crowds.  The big difference in summer in VT compared to winter is the amount of visitors from the NYC market plummets.  They all go to the shore and aren't willing to make the long ass drive so frequently because they don't get rewarded with superior ski resorts to those close to home.  

Basically if you take all the reasons you seemingly prefer NH in winter over VT and flip it for the summer, that's where VT bests NH IMO.


----------



## skiMEbike (Mar 31, 2016)

Acadia/Bar Harbor area is one of my favorite ME destinations....Lots of outdoor activities: camping, hiking, biking, paddling,  ocean & lake beaches, touristy attractions (restaurants/shops/sight seeing activities).   While that area can get busy in the summertime, there are spots on MDI to escape the crowds (i.e. Southwest Harbor).

Another place to consider is Maine Huts & Trails in Carrabbassett Valley (Sugarloaf area)....If you are really looking to get away & "unplug", I strongly urge you to consider planning a trip in the Western ME mountains and utilizing these huts.   These huts are totally off the grid top notch with all the amenities in some amazing settings.    Check out the link below if you are interested & contact the office as they are very helpful in helping to plan a trip & itinerary.    Very easy to use these "huts" as a home base to do some outdoor activities  around kayaking/paddling, white water rafting, hiking, fly fishing, and mountain biking.   Also, the mountain biking scene has really taken off in CV....Over the last few years the town has invested heavily with money/resources/trail building & its quickly becoming one of the "goto" MTB spots in NE...There are well over 100 miles of trails to ride.  

http://www.mainehuts.org/

More info on MTB trails:
http://carrabassett.nemba.org/


----------



## Nheigz (Dec 5, 2016)

Check out Warren/Waistfield/Fayston in Vermont in the summer also. Tons of great Swimming holes with huge rocks to jump from, great beer, a few good restaurants.  I own a camp up there that isn't winterized yet (will be next year) then i'll be a full time vacationer.

I'm from Maine also and i love all of new england.. But this area of vermont is exceptional. Definitely not overbuilt like the Stowe area (which i also like to a point).

Ya just can't go wrong even if you wing it and just go on an adventure anywhere in New England.


----------



## Jully (Dec 5, 2016)

skiMEbike said:


> Acadia/Bar Harbor area is one of my favorite ME destinations....Lots of outdoor activities: camping, hiking, biking, paddling,  ocean & lake beaches, touristy attractions (restaurants/shops/sight seeing activities).   While that area can get busy in the summertime, there are spots on MDI to escape the crowds (i.e. Southwest Harbor).
> 
> Another place to consider is Maine Huts & Trails in Carrabbassett Valley (Sugarloaf area)....If you are really looking to get away & "unplug", I strongly urge you to consider planning a trip in the Western ME mountains and utilizing these huts.   These huts are totally off the grid top notch with all the amenities in some amazing settings.    Check out the link below if you are interested & contact the office as they are very helpful in helping to plan a trip & itinerary.    Very easy to use these "huts" as a home base to do some outdoor activities  around kayaking/paddling, white water rafting, hiking, fly fishing, and mountain biking.   Also, the mountain biking scene has really taken off in CV....Over the last few years the town has invested heavily with money/resources/trail building & its quickly becoming one of the "goto" MTB spots in NE...There are well over 100 miles of trails to ride.
> 
> ...



The Western Maine Mountains, especially the Whites that are in Maine are great. Less crowded and just as wonderful as the NH whites during the summer. Evans Notch is a great place to go.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Dec 5, 2016)

That sounds good


----------

